# New Battlestar Galactica On Tonight!!!



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Holy Cow!

<img src="http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/images/portal/portal_top.jpg">
<img src="http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/images/portal/portal_calendar.gif">

http://www.scifi.com/battlestar

Yes!!!!

:clap: 
M


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Unfortunately we can't see these episodes. Scifi has blocked access to only IP's from the US.

Try watching the preview of the first episode. 

Luckily I am going to Boston tomorrow so I should be able to watch it there


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Don't have Sci-Fi.

I guess I'll wait till next month on Space.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Unfortunately these are Webisodes, so I don't know if they will make it on to Space.

This is supposed to be the story between season two and season three.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Ohhhhhhh! I want to see it! :-(


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIZnu3J5gYk


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for posting this!!! Glad we can at least catch it on YOUtUBE!

YT rocks my world!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Spoilers (if you can call them those from a 3 minute webisode):

What did you think of the line that went something along the lines of "The cylons show up to help us and the first thing they do is build a prison".

Add to that the human police force mentioned.

Looks like they've changed strategies since Caprica.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Something really bugged me about the Cylon poster. Just can't imagine them doing graphic design on their CylonMacs  What kind of aesthetic sense do Cylons have? 

I suppose they could force a human to do it....eh. Interesting though, thanks 

EDIT: What am I saying?! They designed Grace Park  Of course they could manage a poster


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Puccasaurus said:


> Something really bugged me about the Cylon poster. Just can't imagine them doing graphic design on their CylonMacs  What kind of aesthetic sense do Cylons have?
> 
> I suppose they could force a human to do it....eh. Interesting though, thanks


You have noticed all the female cylons are hot, right?  They do have a sense of aesthetics - just not in the dorky male models!


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Unfortunately these are Webisodes, so I don't know if they will make it on to Space.
> 
> This is supposed to be the story between season two and season three.


If you check the BSG board on the Space Website the mod there says that they won't be showing it as SciFi wanted to keep it to themselves.

Youtube it is!

Laura


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

So are all these little episodes just small 3 min segments that are not the actual new season?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet... Love the YouTube!


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

MBD said:


> So are all these little episodes just small 3 min segments that are not the actual new season?


Think of them as Season 2.9 - 2.9999999999


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Number 2.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vkki8r-wvdQ


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

crap. "This video has been removed at the request of copyright owner NBC Universal because its content was used without permission"


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

geeze, bad actiing and awful writing. Hope these are an indication of season 3...


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwe5VJ6Wx2g

Number 3 (we won't get to the pun until episode 6  )

I agree, these are awful but I'm not worried about season 3 yet. I doubt much time, talent or cash went into making these.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Interesting. I noticed Battlestar Galactica is playing on City-TV's High-Def channel tonight at 8pm (Rogers 519). I recorded it on my PVR and I'll have to check what is was tomorrow. It would be great if City-TV broadcasted Season 3 of Battlestar Galactica in High-Def.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I had the tv on Sci-Fi most of the day today and watched 11 great episodes from season 2 . I can't wait till Oct 6th for the season premier.

Laterz


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Number 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVLqgKXEBok


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

where's #5??/ I need my fix!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

darkscot said:


> where's #5??/ I need my fix!


It's available for download through the torrent sites. I have it, and when I get home from work if no one else has put it up through youtube, I'll see if I can figure out how to do so.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks, RevMatt. I'm not very torrent-savvy but will try to find it.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I was unable to find Webisode 5 on youtube this morning.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I downloaded a 29.1 MB torrent but got a format error when I unzipped the .rar file using stuffit. search on I guess.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Episode #5 care of Google Video

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-3276809193755554877&q=Battlestar+Galactica:+The+Resistance

Laterz


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gotta love the internet....


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

darkscot said:


> I downloaded a 29.1 MB torrent but got a format error when I unzipped the .rar file using stuffit. search on I guess.


Stuffit doesn't do .rar files. There is a free app called UnRar (possibly with an X on the end) available from Version Tracker

Glad someone got it up on google for everyone. Don't know what they were thinking making it only available in the US.

Heard a funny comment from the creators of South Park. They consider Battlestar to be their favourite show ever. "We'll make fun of anything, but we won't make fun of Battlestar" (approximately) Sounds like just about the highest praise possible!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

got it, thanks! that is high praise from them, RevMatt. it's definitely top of my list, too.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Webisode #6... while it lasts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCziwiB_ODE


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

They are painfully short. Too bad the sneak peek is the same on each one, too. Still, exciting


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm in Boston this week so I've been able to watch all the Webisodes... They are OK.

BUT

SciFi.com also has the first act (10 minutes) of the first episode of season 3... IT IS AWESOME! :clap: 

http://www.scifi.com/firstlook/battlestar_03/


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

BBBBooooooooo to www.spacecast.com  

I literally had to bring up Parallels to watch Hypaspace weekly and the BSG stuff.  

Mind you the content was cool... can't wait for Saturday Night!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Me either


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, I've purposely avoided this thread since I saw it.. I don't want to know what's going on!

That said, I'm SUPER excited for the season premier tomorrow! My friend and I are going to watch it - I think she's more of a BSG junkie than I am, and I introduced her to it partway through season 2!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Don't worry... you won't get any spoilers from me. But man you won't believe the first 10 minutes. I didn't see half that stuff coming.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

right now on Sci-Fi the last 7 episodes from season 2 are playing leading up to tonights season 3's 2 episodes.

Laterz


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

man, that was very boring
1 hour episode stretched out to 2

methinks the "powers that be" are trying to milk the series' popularity at the cost of plot lines

[yawn]

i did enjoy the whole "insurgency" angle
taking a page out of Roddenberry's book in discussing topical issues veiled in sci fi....


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

BSG is, imo, still the best show on TV. Now it is also about the most twisted.

Can't wait until next week.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I liked tonight's episode. It's interesting how the characters have developed. It is so good, I feel kind of stressed out after watching it....I think the cyclons just really scare me (even the old 70's cylons still scare me).


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> man, that was very boring
> 1 hour episode stretched out to 2
> 
> methinks the "powers that be" are trying to milk the series' popularity at the cost of plot lines
> ...


No way... that was awesome. The not so subtle story arc about terrorism is highly subversive given the politics of today.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Did anyone else get choked up at the "Have hope" moment? Being a little vague so I don't spoil it, but if you've seen it you know what I mean. What a tremendous show.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Possible spoilers (if you didn't watch last night's episode):

"How do you know you can trust me?"

"I don't....that's what trust is."

It is just a TV show but I was flipping out at the stuff leading up to that comment.

Remember the question last year about cylons in the fleet? She wouldn't tell him.

Gotta love it.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah I got a little choked up at the "Have hope" moment. I like the tension building in the characters too. I really think they are well written. Everyone has their own reaction to the occupation.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Tonight's episode was definitely for the FANS who have been faithful to the show since the beginning, and have a pretty good grasp of how manipulative the Cylons truly are. Excellent character development.

Now, some questions for you ardent fans:

1. Do you think Kara is still "playing" her Cylon captor even with the near fatal accident of her daughter?
2. Do you think Roslin survived the shooting at the end?
3. Do you think it was the Cylons who shot at Roslin, Zarreck and the other humans? Sure sounded like them...

What do you think?


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

1. I'm not sure about Kara playing the Cylon but I think he's definitely playing her - it could be him that caused the accident & I have a feeling that the girl was in no danger since you can bet they heal better than humans given that it was Boomer's blood that saved Roslin.
2. Roslin survived because she was in the next episode I think in the previews.
3. I think it was the cylons that shot at them. I wonder if they also killed the police force....


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I did catch one slip up.... 

The Lucy Lawless Cylon claims that Caprica 6 was the first Cylon to kill her own kind. Not exactly the case... Boomer killed plenty when she nuked that BaseStar at the end of season one.

Ohhh well, one slip up... still a great show.

My guess is that Zarreck takes one for Roselin... but the ground team shows up in time to rescue some of the people getting shot (or they find Roselin under Zarrecks bullet ridden body).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm going to have to drop over to the SciFi network's BSG forum - looking for an explanation to a discrepancy in Episode 1: Brother Cavil is talking about "bringing the word of God" to the humans, but I distinctly recall the season finale of Season 2 when Cavil, in response to a question from Adama or Roslin about God, says that's just a bunch of superstitious mumbo-jumbo. Did I miss something?

Otherwise - Episode 1 (haven't seen 2 yet) was wickedly good. Katee Sackhoff's acting is just top-notch. Wonderfully subtle, an explosion simmering below the surface... one of my favourite characters. Lee Adama? Holy Crap! Good thing for him the ship is mostly empty, or Dualla would be on the prowl. I wonder how quickly they're going to bring him back into shape. Adama's rage - whooooo. 

Episode 2 is on the way - hope to see it tomorrow night, bandwidth permitting.


M


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

iLabmAn said:


> Tonight's episode was definitely for the FANS who have been faithful to the show since the beginning, and have a pretty good grasp of how manipulative the Cylons truly are. Excellent character development.
> 
> Now, some questions for you ardent fans:
> 
> ...


1. Definitely. Though I wouldn't say the same about the daughter.

2. Yes, as mentioned before, she was shown in next week's preview (which was kind of silly, even if deep down we knew she wouldn't have been killed).

3. Either the cylons shot the humans or the police shot the cylons (if they had guns, I can't remember if they did).


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

3. or maybe cylons shot the police


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Great comments!

Yes, I caught the preview of next week's episode and saw Roslin in her glory. The gun fire sounded like Cylon weaponry and not Colonial, however we will have to wait and see. I actually like Zareck and would have hoped that his character would have developed a little more. He was pretty much demoted to a wimpering buffoon - although he did say that he was in confinement for 4 months. Possibly a collaborator?

As far Kara, she has her weak moments, but I don't see her playing into the hands of her Cylon beau too easily. After all, she killed him 5 times already... this whole thing is just another Cylon ploy to understand the human condition.

Now, do you all buy this whole Cylon arc where Caprica 6 and Sharon feel that Cylon and human should live in peace? I dunno. Also, having 6 executed like that at the end of the show seemed rather pointless.....although it did convince Baltar to sign the document.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm wondering if the Cylons will try to box Caprica 6 and a civil war will start.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i'm waiting for the first reference of; "shock 'n awe"


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> Now, do you all buy this whole Cylon arc where Caprica 6 and Sharon feel that Cylon and human should live in peace?


I think what Caprica 6 and Sharon did were convince the Cylons to attempt their inter-breeding program differently than they had (re: tying women up to machines like we saw last season on Caprica) and instead try to get humans to love them.

Of course, after they destroyed most of humanity and chased them across the galaxy for two seasons, it doesn't make sense that they would expect humans to just cave in and live with them.

It seems like the human-like cylons on Colonial One are voting for their entire production line when they say "we agree" and Caprica 6 and Sharon seem to have lost the support they had.



> Also, having 6 executed like that at the end of the show seemed rather pointless.....although it did convince Baltar to sign the document.


Not to sound sick, but I took that as a bit of comic relief during a tense scene as a way to shut her up for a few hours.

It would be really cool if they spent a good chunk of time this season fleshing out the cylon resurrection ability and how that has affected the development of their society (ie. the patience exuded by the cylon who Starbuck has killed 5 times, the Lucy Lawless cylon who seems to have brushed off having her skull crushed by Caprica 6, etc...).



> 3. or maybe cylons shot the police


I hadn't considered that. Why do you think they might decide to turn on the police force?



> I'm wondering if the Cylons will try to box Caprica 6 and a civil war will start.


I'd be surprised, although the producers could turn around and put her back in Baltar's head, like we saw during the signing scene. They did mention that shooting her in the head would "shut her up for a few hours".

All speculation on my part, but what I like about BSG over Lost (which I also really like) is that we kind of have a bit of a roadmap to consider which direction the show is going. In Lost, well, were lost.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

BSG to move to NBC mid-season?

I share the concerns in this article. Would the current themes in BSG, on a major broadcaster, be too much?

Hope not.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> The question is: will NBC be tolerant of the quasi-political themes that BSG seems to take from the most controversial page of world events? In recent episodes, BSG has examined the flip side of insurgency, terrorists as freedom-fighters, and any number of edgy themes. In the small arena of cable, it is easy to get away with forays into these troubled waters; cable shows are expected to push the envelope to maintain any kind of viewership. On the big network, however, it may be seen as a statement of NBC's political alignment and in polarizing times such as these the concern may be that these themes could bring about the kind of controversy that drives viewers away. Of course, it could do just the opposite.


a sure fire way to kill what edge the show currently has would be to put it on network tv, with all those 'suits' putting their paws all over it


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

zoziw said:


> BSG to move to NBC mid-season?
> 
> I share the concerns in this article. Would the current themes in BSG, on a major broadcaster, be too much?
> 
> Hope not.


Maybe we'll get lucky, and when they try and shut it down, it will move to the CBC?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

RevMatt said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky, and when they try and shut it down, it will move to the CBC?


and then harpo et al will shut the CBC down for promoting tv programming that doesn't support our troops with all the talk of insurgency


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I wonder if ressurection is a guaranteed right in Cylon society.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Puccasaurus said:


> I wonder if ressurection is a guaranteed right in Cylon society.


Well, we know that a "boxing" is a punishment measure, which would seem to indicate that resurrection is a right, but one that can be taken away.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just poking around the BSG website (http://www.scifi.com/battlestar) and found some stuff I don't think was there before: "<a href="http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/video/index.php?cat=closingAnimations">Closing Animations</a>" - hilarious!


M


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, that was a great episode and the cliffhanger is going to make waiting even worse than last week's.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

zoziw said:


> Wow, that was a great episode and the cliffhanger is going to make waiting even worse than last week's.


Indeed. All I could say after seeing it was: It's Ass-kickage time!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow, it looks like the Galactica is going to take a kicking though!

But in the preview for next week they said that 2 Battlestars showed up, so maybe Apollo decided not to let his dad go it alone!?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i missed this week's episode
any synopsis or youtube ?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Get with the new age, and discover bittorrent


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I hate to admit it, but I'm starting to get into BSG (the reason I hate to admit it, is that I'm deeply suspicious of anything that becomes popular... when have millions of people ever been right about anything?). I've watched a few episodes that friends have given to me on DVDs, and they're certainly entertaining and unlike the generic drivel on mainstream TV. So now I'd like to see more.

I've tried downloading them using bittorrent, but haven't had much luck getting the second season. I have been able to get episodes 1, 2 and 3 of the third season without difficulty (lots of seeds!)

Having seen most of the first season, but only a few episodes of the second season, I'm fairly confused about what is going on in the current episodes.

Anyone know where I can get the rest of the second season?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

talonracer said:


> But in the preview for next week they said that 2 Battlestars showed up, so maybe Apollo decided not to let his dad go it alone!?


Yeah I heard that too. So it sounds like Pegasus stays with Galactica for the fight. 

I guess we have to wait till next week to see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

RevMatt said:


> Get with the new age, and discover bittorrent


satellite internet connection don't take kindly to bit torrent
bit caps and slow speeds....


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Fair enough. I've never heard of an entire episode being up on Youtube. Want to PM me your mail address, I'll burn it to a disc and mail it to you? If I throw it in the mail tomorrow, it MIGHT be there before Saturday.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

bryanc said:


> Anyone know where I can get the rest of the second season?


Best Buy? 

The DVDs are worth it for the extras. Although it does grate to have to buy two sets for season 2.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Puccasaurus said:


> Best Buy?


Touché


The nice thing about downloading is that you can delete the shows after you've watched them, and not have to admit to enjoying main-stream entertainment 

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

You can rent them from Blockbuster for fairly cheap or get an iTunes US account (get gift certificates on eBay) then download them. You can download "The Story So Far" from the US store for free - probably just need to set up an account. That at least might fill in some gaps.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Kosh said:


> Yeah I heard that too. So it sounds like Pegasus stays with Galactica for the fight.


I think Pegasus will show up at about the time Adama says "That's it. It has been a pleasure serving with you" or whatever he said.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Holy Frack. Words cannot describe how cool that was. Right up to, and including, the hint of Braveheart in the closing music. I have goosebumps.

Never thought I would feel sorry for, or even like, Saul, mind you. Although Kara wins the sympathy award hands down.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

zoziw said:


> I think Pegasus will show up at about the time Adama says "That's it. It has been a pleasure serving with you" or whatever he said.


And this, of course, was bang on


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Damn, I'm going to miss the Pegasus! It was cool having two Battlestars... but somehow I knew it wouldn't last...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Damn, I'm going to miss the Pegasus! It was cool having two Battlestars... but somehow I knew it wouldn't last...


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

They destroyed Pegasus  

At least it took out two basestars in the process. The Resurrection Ship will be busy after that.  

What a truly great show, if it was just Galactica jumping into the atmosphere, launching vipers and then jumping out just before it hit the ground, that would be one thing...but to combine that with the great acting, plot lines and character development is nothing short of remarkable.

It appears they have managed to refresh the whole series with allegiances shifting and motivations changing (ie. Tigh and Gaeta).

So...what happened to Baltar and Caprica 6? Bets that they are going to go with the original BSG story and have him working with (or from within) the cylons?? I didn't see him leave the planet and didn't see him in next week's trailer...did anyone else?

Oh yeah, what a mind job on Starbuck.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Check out the interview with Mary McDonnell at Scifi.com...she is using a Mac  

Loved the comment about the intelligent fanbase (with a little bit of OCD)  

http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/video/


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

That is odd, I made a post that never showed up????

What I said was to check out the interview with Mary McDonnell over at scifi.com....she is using a Mac.  

I also loved the comment about how intelligent the fanbase is...and just a little bit OCD. :lmao: 

http://www.scifi.com/


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I knew it...I waited 10 minutes for that post to show up and thought "as soon as I retype it, the original will show up" and viola.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

This is, by far, the best show on television.

Proof: my wife who loaths anything remotely sci-fi is hooked on the show. She likes the drama, the realism, the character development. And, yeah, she though the scene where the Pegasus came in to attack the basestars was cool. She even jumped up when that mighty shipped was sacrificed.

See. Told ya.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I loved the "Adama Maneuver" during the New Caprica mission.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

WOW.

What an episode (#4)! The special-effects team went all-out on this one - loved the "Galactica in atmosphere" bit.

I also need to remember not to visit these forums until after I've seen the episode- too many spoilers!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I made the same mistake, CubaMark  but the episode didn't lose any intensity from that still
wow! 
Manny, if yer referring to the Galactica in the atmosphere move, I agree!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, the "Adama Maneouvre". I love it, both the event, and the naming of it  That really blew me away. Fantastic.

Anyone got a way to skip ahead to the next episode? I don't mind losing a week of my life...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

RevMatt said:


> Anyone got a way to skip ahead to the next episode? I don't mind losing a week of my life...


I need a way to skip ahead a week, and have 3 weeks work done at the end of it 

I managed to find 'the story so far' and now things are making considerably more sense. I'm fairly impressed with the series, I must admit.

I really like how the starbuck's daughter story arc is evolving... I expect that SOB cylon is going to get killed a few more times now.

cheers


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ummm.... not sure if I should feel guilty.... my roommate has been locked in his room for two days now, on a BSG cram session (I brought my DVDs back here to Mexico from my quick trip home last week). So much for his PhD... 

On another note, a new VideoBlog has been posted to the <a href="http://www.scifi.com/battlestar">BSG site</a>, speculating on who will be the next lead character to die...!

And.. also on the BSG site, is a cute ad - someone from Microsoft marketing has a clue:











M


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Ummm.... not sure if I should feel guilty.... my roommate has been locked in his room for two days now, on a BSG cram session (I brought my DVDs back here to Mexico from my quick trip home last week). So much for his PhD...
> 
> On another note, a new VideoBlog has been posted to the <a href="http://www.scifi.com/battlestar">BSG site</a>, speculating on who will be the next lead character to die...!
> 
> ...



Ok. That little ad is priceless.

So, it' a Microsoft Network that the 13th tribe brought to earth. No wonder......


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Bah!! Starbuck has MANY redeeming characteristics. And not only because she is #2 on my fantasy list  If someone is going to die, my money is on Gaius. Although that may be wishful thinking.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

RevMatt said:


> Bah!! Starbuck has MANY redeeming characteristics. And not only because she is #2 on my fantasy list


Really? Maybe I'm just not a blonde type of guy... Mind you there are some pretty terrific looking Indian ladies (probably from Vancouver) in supporting roles on the show.

Now If I can ad... Tricia Helfer has got to be one of the most amazing up and coming actresses going. She just broadcasts emotion with her face. That lady has talent (looks aside... she is very emotive and expressive). I would not be surprised to see her on the award podium in a couple of years.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I think Baltar is safe... He's with the cylons, and, in homage to TOS they'll have to have him lurking on a base station, with some cylon lieutenant saying 'by your command' at some point. I hope it's Lucy Lawless. That would be brilliant.

I'm thinking Gata may be the next to go.

We should start a pool.

cheers


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm not really a blonde person. Much more taken with brunettes. Grace Pak is #1, fwiw 

I agree about the East Indian women, though. The new Presidential assistant (who's name has not yet stuck with me) is certainly beautiful.

As for Gata, they are saying that it will be one of the top #7 who dies. I'm not totally sure who is on that list, but I don't think Gata is. Otherwise, I might well agree with you.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Top 7?????

Adama
Apollo
Rosalind
Starbuck
Baltar
Tighe

Nuts, that is only six, who would #7 be (assuming no cylons)? Gaeta? Dee?

I'm thinking Dee is going to bite it because keeping Apollo tied to her just doesn't seem like an appealing direction to take his character in.

On that note, what about Starbuck's guy? Gotta keep that Apollo/Starbuck tension going and he is the way as well.

The cheap way out would be to box Caprica 6 or knock off the Sharon cylon on Galactica.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

zoziw said:


> Top 7?????
> 
> Adama
> Apollo
> ...


The problem is... you can't knock off Cyclon characters... they have duplicates.

My guess... Rosalind takes a bullet. That character was never part of the original series.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

da_jonesy said:


> The problem is... you can't knock off Cyclon characters... they have duplicates.


That is what I meant by cheap.

They can box Caprica 6 but there will still be lots of other of that model. Same with boxing either Sharon model that appears loyal to Galactica.

For it to count, someone has to lose their job.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Its either going to be adama or apollo...going to add a who new level to the storyline I think.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Strimkind said:


> Its either going to be adama or apollo...going to add a who new level to the storyline I think.


It won't be Adama... Apollo... possibly, but not until Dee is pregnant.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

da_jonesy said:


> It won't be Adama... Apollo... possibly, but not until Dee is pregnant.


Uh oh!


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

probably true...it would keep everyone on their toes. Although how apollo gets killed at this point would be hard to determine. Maybe in protecting his father in a failed mutiny?


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Strimkind said:


> probably true...it would keep everyone on their toes. Although how apollo gets killed at this point would be hard to determine. Maybe in protecting his father in a failed mutiny?


Maybe eating too many doughnuts?


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

nothing apparent yet...thoughts?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dee (Kandyse McClure) is one of my favourites - and she gets far too little screentime. However - I have hope that she'll be around for the duration, as I'm convinced she'll be the next Cylon agent to be outed. The tip-off for me came in the Episode "Home, Part II", when Adama and Dualla were talking (as he worked on a sailing ship model). The line she spoke: "...parents are separated from their children..." just seemed to me to be sooooo like something the Cylons would say. (That's also one of my favourite scenes of the series).








<img src="http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5804/dualla7ft.jpg" align=left><a href="http://community.livejournal.com/pantsketch/99256.html">







</a>


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Good episode this week again, not that that is surprising. Glad to see the presidency back where it belongs. The writers continue to be simply brilliant, stealing Nelson Mandela's "Truth and Reconciliation" idea. Fantastic!

Yeah, still 2 (?) more cylon models to be revealed. Dee, eh? Maybe, maybe. I don't think so, though. Or maybe I just don't want to 

And yes, she deserves more screen time. We didn't see her at all this week.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I think Gaius will become a cylon. They must be able to download your conscience to another body.... Remember what the cylon said before they blew him out of the airlock (the same model that imprisoned Star Buck) - "Adama is a cylon". But, that can't really work since that model seems rather the dissembler after the fake child thing with Starbuck.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

la la la, I can't hear you.

Not reading this thread for another hour and a half. BSG starts in 1/2 an hour.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

RevMatt said:


> Yeah, still 2 (?) more cylon models to be revealed. Dee, eh? Maybe, maybe. I don't think so, though. Or maybe I just don't want to


There are 12 humanoid cylon models and we know of:

Number 6 (Tricia Helfer)
Number 8 (Grace Park)
Number 3 (Lucy Lawless)
Number 2 (Dean Stockwell)
Number 5 (?) the short male one that Baltar surrendered to.
Number ? (?) the one playing around with Starbuck's head.
Number ? (?) the doctor who was holding Starbuck back on Caprica.

There are still 5 we don't know about.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

That's the only number I could come up with as well. I think they should introduce some sexy male cylons. Maybe the Rock will come on the show as a cylon - his teeth scare me a little bit so I think that would work with a cylon.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

It is great to be a fan of a sci-fi series during the internet age. Here are pictures of the models we know about from the Battlestar Wiki:

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Cylon_Models


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

RevMatt said:


> Yeah, still 2 (?) more cylon models to be revealed. Dee, eh? Maybe, maybe. I don't think so, though. Or maybe I just don't want to


Question: Did you think there were only 8 models? For the longest time I was sure that the memo Baltar left Adama said there were 8. It was only recently that I found out there were 12.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

That would be weird - the 8 since Number 6 told Gaius that there were 12 models and she was Number 6.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, I was confused on the total number as well. I forgot about the ones we had only seen briefly, and so came up with 6 I knew of. For some reason I thought 8, as well. Ah, well, lots left to find out yet


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*Next major character to die*

Having just watched this weeks episode, it seems like they're telegraphing Tigh's suicide. So I'm going to predict Starbuck will be the one to die next. Probably in some heroic act that saves Casey and her mom.

If they can do the Tigh suicide in a way that surprises me, I'll be impressed.

Still, a I found the episode entertaining, and will probably keep watching for at least a few more. It's getting somewhat formulaic though.

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I thought a nice touch would have been to have Starbuck blow her brains out when Adama challenged her to pick up the gun. Would've been shocking but would have kind of sucked too since I don't want to see the character go away. Too bad no new models were shown on the infected cyclon ship - thought we had something when we saw the brunette #6. Maybe next week!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

SPOILER

Don't read further if you haven't seen this week's episode.

They did show one of the 5...the hybrid cylon that was the basestar.

At least, I would count it as one...don't know what the official word is.

Also, what do you think about Baltar's projections??


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I KNEW my girl would pull through! I swear, if they kill Starbuck, I'll stop watching.


Well, OK, no I won't. But I'll be grumpy for weeks.  I agree that they are telegraphing Tigh's suicide. I think it more likely that he will redeem himself, and then die. He is a huge drag on everything at the moment. But then, I hate the guy, so I'm biased. 

Wow. Good episode again.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

zoziw said:


> SPOILER
> They did show one of the 5...the hybrid cylon that was the basestar.
> 
> At least, I would count it as one...don't know what the official word is.


I doubt they count her as one of the humanoid models. She was described as a "hybrid", probably something between a Cylon spacefighter and a humanoid. Definitely an interesting specimen, reminded me of the computer/android on Andromeda.

I wonder what was making the cylons sick... radiation? What made the humanoid cylon sick on that space station where Galactica first took on ammo and supplies?


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> I doubt they count her as one of the humanoid models. She was described as a "hybrid", probably something between a Cylon spacefighter and a humanoid.


Actually, I agree with that, it probably wasn't one of the five.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

zoziw said:


> SPOILER
> 
> Don't read further if you haven't seen this week's episode.
> 
> ...


maybe baltar's a cylon?
he asked the blonde unit if he was one and she never answered the question directly
also, he did wear an environmental suit when on the infected base star

also, didn't he fake the test results of his cylon test on himself, many yarns ago?


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> also, didn't he fake the test results of his cylon test on himself, many yarns ago?


I think those were Boomers, but I could be wrong...I have a short memory.

I wonder if his relationship with Caprica Six back before the attack created some kind of transference between him and her that has caused him to become some kind of hybrid.

This might explain the projection ability and him seeing what claims to be an angel from the cylon god.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*I really hope they don't kill off Baltar*

Of the whole cast, I really enjoy Baltar the most. The show would just be way too intense if it weren't for him.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

The faked results were, indeed, Boomer's. He never tested himself. So that window is still open.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

sooo...did they kill baltar?


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

To answer your question....

*SPOILER*

No, but I'm almost beginning to believe that he is going to end up as a prophet with the help of the cylon angel he sees.

Another great episode. :clap:


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed it was...althoguh I swear it appeared as if he died at the end. However I may be mistaken.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

**Spoilers**

I was pretty sure Athena's number was up this week.

I really liked the ethical problem of having to choose weather or not to use a biological weapon that would completely exterminate the cylon species (even if their explanation of how it is supposed to work biologically makes less sense than some of the midterms I'm currently grading). I hope that continues to plague (sorry) the colonial leadership with difficult choices.

I'm also rather surprised they bothered torturing Baltar... it's pretty obvious that he'd tell them anything they want if it was clearly in his personal best interest. Perhaps the Cylons can't believe anyone could be so completely self-interested.

Did I miss something, or was Starbuck returned to flight status without so much as a comment on her previous life threatening recklessness and subsequent insubordination? That seemed uncharacteristically poorly written.

Cheers


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

bryanc said:


> Did I miss something, or was Starbuck returned to flight status without so much as a comment on her previous life threatening recklessness and subsequent insubordination? That seemed uncharacteristically poorly written.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I was surprised they put her in this episode without spending some time resolving what happened in last week's episode.

Also, in the "Previously on BSG" section they showed the Sharon cylon being resurrected but it looked like she had handcuffs on or something. I don't remember seeing that in a previous episode.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I am only half-way through this week's episode but it is about the BEST episode they have done so far.

It changes your entire perspective on the series.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Yup, it just keeps getting better


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

zoziw said:


> I am only half-way through this week's episode but it is about the BEST episode they have done so far.


I'm not trying to be intentionally disagreeable, but what did you like about it? Maybe I didn't 'get it' but I found it weak.

I mean, they've introduced a whole new character out of thin air... Bulldog is pretty obviously a new idea that they've jammed into the plot without giving it much thought. If they had planned his introduction a bit better, there could've been a few tidbits about Adama's mission with the Valkerie hinted at in earlier episodes, and maybe even some evidence that the Cylons have had human prisoners all along.

That just looked like really clumsy writing to me... a sort of 'Management says we need to introduce a new character this week... quick, let's think of a back story for him.'

I'm not saying I hated the episode... I just thought it was comparatively poorly written. Although I do have to admit they certainly got my attention with Baltar's ménage à trois ... great way to make the entire male audience hate him even more


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

*Spoilers*

I like how they used Bulldog to do an episode that both covered some backstory for Adama, moved Tigh towards recovery and put out the idea that Adama's black-ops mission might have triggered the cylon attack.

I didn't understand the whole "shoot me and then delete the order from your memory" bit with the Lawless character. I'm kind of beginning to wonder if different cylon models have different views of god, with that particular model wanting to believe but having doubts.



> Although I do have to admit they certainly got my attention with Baltar's ménage à trois


The humans struggle for survival while Baltar floats around in his pimped out basestar.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I did not find the episode as powerful as some, although revealed some weaknesses about Adama. The whole scene where he met with Roslin to ask for a proverbial spanking was silly. I felt he knew that she was going to redeem him. Baltar? I caught the menage scene: man...he goes from torture to trios. Wow. I was waiting for the episode to reveal some new plot twist (I figured on right away that the Cylons pursuing their rogue ship were intentionally missing their mark. So obvious).

Anyway, still THE best show on TV.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> The whole scene where he met with Roslin to ask for a proverbial spanking was silly.


I agree.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow, after this week's episode I hate Baltar so much. Bad enough he was with Caprica 6... and now Xenia too? The cylons are wrong, there is no god.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

SkyHook said:


> Anybody having trouble with the sound quality of BG? My little TV speaker has it's limitations, but BG is the only show I'm having trouble understanding.
> 
> I originally though it was my tapes getting worn, but the latest episodes up to the two-part prove it's only BG where the quality falls apart. It's like they're mumbling, the base is cranked, and the high end chopped, so there's nothing but a running jumble of vowels. I'm completely losing interest in the show just because I can't understand a word they're saying, and hoping I'll figure it out in the following scene. I'm catching bits of Bladerunner here as I type, on Space, as "moody" as it gets, and it's crystal clear.
> 
> How does Space handle the feed anyway? It's the kind of loss I'd expect if something was copied several times analog. MST Calgary seems like it's always delayed or recorded by Shaw and played out of synch just because it's not the two biggies, EST/PST.


You know what? I noticed the same thing as of late. Odd.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad I am not the only one who is having problems with this. The worst is Baltar on the Basestar, I can hardly hear what is being said even when I crank the volume on my receiver and it is a nice Pioneer one that usually has very clear sound.

I have Shaw's digital cable but BSG is coming through on Space (ch. 46) which is still an analog channel.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not too worried about the sound or picture quality, I'm just wondering when the show is going to get finished with the soap opera and back to "the last humans being chased by killer-frikking-robots" which, to be honest, I find much more entertaining than all this teen-aged angst we've been seeing the past few episodes.

Cheers


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I didn't think this season's episodes were too bad until I started re-watching the first and second season during the December break. Now I agree that there is a definite drop in story quality this season and the show has started to lose focus.

I didn't bother watching the "Fight Club" episode but will give it another shot this year and see if it improves.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

bryanc said:


> I'm not too worried about the sound or picture quality, I'm just wondering when the show is going to get finished with the soap opera and back to "the last humans being chased by killer-frikking-robots" which, to be honest, I find much more entertaining than all this teen-aged angst we've been seeing the past few episodes.
> 
> Cheers


 You mean "killer-frAcking-robots"


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I don'' think the show's story quality has declined at all, in fact, I think it's improved. I think the first three episodes of Season Three were the best yet and the rest of the first half has built us up to one hell of a second half of the season.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

zoziw said:


> I didn't bother watching the "Fight Club" episode but will give it another shot this year and see if it improves.


That episode was actually quite good if you are following any of the character development.

My question remains after that episode is the nature of the relationship between Rosalin and Adama.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I thought they had something interesting when Baltar started showing up in Caprica's imagination, but they seem to have dropped that.

Also, what became of Bulldog? Bad enough to invent a character out of thin air, but to then drop him completely? This guy was supposed to have been on a cylon base ship for 3 years... why'd the cylon's keep him that long? Why have the humans not shown more interest in what he might know?

And what about this cylon-killing disease? Shouldn't the humans be trying to at least learn some more about it? Maybe knowing why it kills cylons and not humans could be useful? You'd certainly expect the cylons to be interested in it, especially since they have their own pet human scientist who could be working on it and possibly developing a vaccine.

I'm afraid that BSG is unraveling from a tightly written, well-acted, exciting SF series into a muddle of loose-ends and hackneyed human-interest stories.

If they can't pull a rabbit out of their hats soon, I'm going to quit watching.  

Cheers


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

I believe Bulldog was a minor plot development character. Nothing more.

There will always be something to complain about, but the reality is that one has to remember that one has to have a suspension of disbelief to watch any form of entertainment.

At the end of the day, it is only entertainment.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

did anyone watch sunday's episode? and what did you think of it?


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

I can honestly say, I did not see them killing her off. Mind you, there has been enough foreshadowing to bring her back, and of course we saw her reach for the ejection lever before we saw the ship go boom.

The series seems to have moved away from killer robots for the moment, to explore character development and political relationships. I'm curious how they are going to handle the trial.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

That is next week, I am looking forward to it. Baltar will be his usual self but probably lose self control as he is going to be questioned beyond what he will expect.
The loss of Kara will make it everyone even harder on baltar as the trial goes on and they try to cope with the loss.
It will be a very interesting episode next week.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*(Warning **SPOILERS**)*

I've always liked Baltar the best of all the characters on BSG. Despite the fact that there's not likely to be much going on by way of killer robots during the trial (although, you never know), I am looking forward to the episode.

Strangely, I was not affected by the loss of Starbuck... she was getting tedious (especially the whole Starbuck/Apollo thing). But I'm not convinced she's gone for good. I wouldn't be surprised if she ejected and was picked up by the Cylons for more psychological torture. Besides, it doesn't seem likely to me that burning up in the atmosphere of some planet is a 'special destiny'.

I've also noticed that they've been laying off on the Christianity vs. Polytheism thing. I suspect that the writers are largely making this up as they go along, and didn't know how to resolve that. Which is too bad... I thought there were several very interesting and daring ways they could've approached that one.

As others have said, I do hope they can bring the threads together and wrap the series up in a satisfying way, rather than continuing the soap opera indefinitely.

Cheers.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't believe she's truly dead. As previously mentioned, I doubt her grand destiny was to go "boom" on some unknown planet.
I'm still thoroughly enjoying this series. Bought Seasons 1, 2 and 2.5 recently and am slowly working my way through them.. it's really quite an engrossing bit of fiction.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Well starbuck could be one of the 5 cylons. That might be the interesting twist at the end of this season. I feel that is more likely then getting picked up somehow in that crazy storm.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

OMG! The season finale was awsome. And the ending...my god who would have thought. Can't wait for season 4!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah, I liked it. I wonder how "Helter Skelter" fits in.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Mmmmmaann... now to wait FOREVER for season 4 to begin...


----------

